# Mundprotektor



## erwinosius (26. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hat sich von euch schon mal jemand Gedanken über Gebiss protektoren gemacht? Bei anderen Sportarten wird sowas ja auch getragen.
Oder fährt vielleicht sogar jemand damit.
Ich erinnere mich an ein Bild wo sich jemand mal die ganze Kauleiste ausgeschlagen hat....?!
Weil Schäden am Gebiss sind halt leider nicht wirklich reparabel im Vergleich zu Fleischwunden o.ä.
Diskussion erwünscht....
gruß
erwin


----------



## Fabi (26. November 2009)

Mir wurde aus offensichtlichen Gründen von mehreren ärztlichen Seiten so ein Mundschutz nahegelegt - und ich habe dankend abgelehnt.
Ich empfinde so einen Mundschutz als Behinderung beim Atmen. Wenn ich ordentlich fahre, reicht Luft holen durch die Nase nicht aus.
Alternativen wären Helm mit Kinnbügel oder Full Face Helm.

Ich ziehe es vor, einfach nicht nochmal so unglücklich zu stürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

Also vom Eishockey her kann ich Dir sagen, dass man ausreichend Luft bekommt. Vom Prinzip her hängt er an dem Oberkiefer, aus dem Grund kannst Du den Mund auch öffnen.
Und wenn uns die Luft reicht, reicht sie bei euerm Sport 10000x


----------



## Fabi (26. November 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Weil Schäden am Gebiss sind halt leider nicht wirklich reparabel im Vergleich zu Fleischwunden o.ä.


Kleinere Schäden (Zahn nur abgebrochen) sind nicht weiter wild.
Komplett verlorene Zähne sind vorrangig eine Geldsache und mit etwas Zeit für die Heilung verbunden.
Wirklich unangenehm wird es erst, wenn das Knochenmaterial zu sehr geschädigt ist. Dann helfen Dritte. Wenn das in jungen Jahren passiert, kann das Problem auftreten, dass sich der Kieferknochen aufgrund mangelnder natürlicher Belastung (Krafteinwirkung auf die Zähne durch Kauen, Beißen) zurückbildet.


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. November 2009)

> Und wenn uns die Luft reicht, reicht sie bei euerm Sport 10000x


etwas überheblich, fährst du trial? fahr zwar selber eher city, aber unterschätz mal nen richtigen wettkampf in der mittagssonne nicht, da kannste auch ordentlich aus der puste geraten


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

Spielst Du Eishockey? Zu deiner Frage ich  fahre CC/Dirt/DH und das ist nicht so anstrengend wie Eishockey.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. November 2009)

was isn das schon wieder für ein thread hier??? die geballte Inkompetenz kombiniert mit totalem schwachsinn.

und damit meine ich nicht die gestellte Frage, welche absolut sinnig ist.
und ich beantworte sie so. ich habe damit keine erfahrung und bin der meinung, dass die jeder für sich entscheiden muss. jedoch würde ich hier nen fullface helm dem mundschutz vorziehen. es gibt auch leichte und luftige modelle.

und zu der eishockey sache.
Kann man generell Sportarten in dieser weise vergleichen? ist eine erhöhte atmung ein merkmal dafür, wie toll ein sport ist? und man könnte manche sachen wirklich etwas gewählter ausdrücken und nicht jedes mal raushängen lassen, dass man von nix ne ahnung hat.

LG Max


----------



## locdog (27. November 2009)

mit sowas habe ich die italienier gesehen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. November 2009)

Also irgendwie erkenne ich den Sinn von Protektoren erst nachdem mir etwas passiert ist. Ich konnte Jahre lang nicht mit hohen Schuhen fahren, nachdem ich nun aber immer wieder blutige Knöchel hatte, hab ich mir hohe Schuhe geholt und konnte auch damit fahren (naja mäßiges Beispiel).
Es ist halt ein schmaler Grat zwischen, geschützt sein und sich wohl fühlen, den jeder selbst einschätzen muss. Also ich hatte bisher noch nicht das Bedürfnins nach einem Mundschutz, da eine gefährdende Situation noch nicht mal nahe war... (was nicht heißt, dass er nicht trotzdem sinnvoll wäre)


----------



## misanthropia (27. November 2009)

ich halte die Verletzungsgefahr bei einer Fahrt mit Full- Face Helm für viel höher als mit einem Normalen, weil das Sichtfeld viel eingeschränkter ist. So ging es mir nämlich, als ich einmal mit Fullface Helm gefahren bin (die SItuation ergab sich spontan unterwegs).


----------



## CityTrial (28. November 2009)

Ich kenne diese Mundschutzteile auch vom Thaibox-Sport. Luft ist genügend da. Aber es ist ungewohnt.

Ein Fullface Helm würde ich ebenfals nicht aufsetzen.
Wie Misanthropia schon sagte, schränkt es viel zu sehr das Sichtfeld ein. Außerdem ist ein Fullface auch vieeeeeel schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (28. November 2009)

nach euren Beurteilungen werde ich mal vor und Nachteile eines Mundprotektores auflisten:

dafür:
Schutz
besser als Fullface wegen Sicht

dagegen:
unstilisch
nicht notwendig
unkomfortabel
unkommunikativ (wobei man das wenn man oft angelabert wird auch als Vorteil sehen kann)

um Vervollständigung und Korrektur wird gebeten.


----------



## ecols (28. November 2009)

schlechter als Fullface weil du dir trotzdem die Go aufhaust.

Hauts dich so oft Kopf voran? Machst du neuerdiings viele Cousts? (Das würd ich ja außerdordentlich begrüßen!)


----------



## misanthropia (29. November 2009)

ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, warum jemand so oft nach vorne rüberfällt dass er über Gesichtschutz nachdenkt. 
selbt als ich die Techniken übers Vorderrad geübt habe sah ich wenig Gefahr für mein Gesicht.


----------



## erwinosius (29. November 2009)

Nee...habe von mir selbst aus nicht so viele Bedenken. Bin nur auf der Straße mal angesprochen worden. War ein netter Mann der mich danach fragte und ich wollte eben einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
Ich bin noch weit davon entfernt mir nen Mundschutz zuzulegen da ich noch nie so wirklich in Richtung Gesicht geflogen bin. Aber ich trage auch nen Helm obwohl ich noch nie auf den Kopf gefallen bin.
gruß
erwin


----------



## TRAILER (29. November 2009)

macht nen sackschutz nicht mehr sinn?


----------



## tha_joe (30. November 2009)

Haha, genau, das Suspensorium oder wie das heißt! Heller die Glocken nie klangen. Beim Skaten hätte ich mir das manchmal gewünscht, die Dickgrinds taten so weh...sooo weehh...
On topic, ich frage mich, ob ein Mundschutz da wirklich noch hilft? Ich hab noch nie so was getragen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn mann denn nach nem versauten Coust z.B. wirklich in den Randstein beißt, es relativ egal ist ob mit Schutz oder ohne, ich glaube kaum dass das ein Mundschutz effektiv abfangen kann, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lubbi2701 (30. November 2009)

ich sehe das so wie tha joe.
ein mundschutz mag gut sein wenn ich einen "weichen" handschuh auf die fresse kriege.
aber wenn ich damit auf die gehsteigkante falle, denke ich das es hinfällig wäre ob ich einen mundschutz drin habe oder nicht.
und wegen  dem luftkriegen mit so nen teil.
als ehemaliger kickboxer kann ich sagen, dass das ding schon behinderlich sein kann bei der atmung. zumindest habe ich das immer so empfunden

Gruß Chris


----------

